# Two Step Verification



## classic33 (8 Sep 2015)

Is this going to be a requirement or can we carry on as we are now!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (8 Sep 2015)

Shaun's thread says you can enable it, I took that to mean we have the option.

Hope so.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Shaun's thread says you can enable it, I took that to mean we have the option.
> 
> Hope so.


If its an option, will it remain one?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (8 Sep 2015)

classic33 said:


> If its an option, will it remain one?


Dunno, hope so. I'm a simple soul and have enough passwords and gubbins to remember as is.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Sep 2015)

One step, two steps and tickley under there.....


----------



## jefmcg (8 Sep 2015)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/account-security-two-step-verification.187207/

Why would a user want to turn this on? I can't see an outcome from my account here being compromised that is so bad it would be worth hassle of 2 factor verification. 

And as I protect my password to here along with a lot more valuable information, I'd be focused on other accounts if I had a security breach. 

Yahoo turned in 2 factor verification without user agreement a few years ago. You can no longer access yahoo accounts from new devices without answering your security question. As I knew I would never forget
my password, I answered security question with random characters so there wouldn't be a back-door into my account. So now I can't access my account even though I still have the password. Ironically, if I only had my security answer - much easy for someone else to guess - I could access my account. They have a _forgotten password _button, but no _forgotten security question _button. So they've lost a customer.


----------



## Shaun (8 Sep 2015)

It is optional, will remain so, and is disabled by default. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## jefmcg (8 Sep 2015)

Shaun said:


> It is optional, will remain so, and is disabled by default.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


Seriously curious: why did you go to bother of turning it on? Do you really think there is a likelihood of made-up-username identity theft?


----------



## Shaun (8 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Seriously curious: why did you go to bother of turning it on? Do you really think there is a likelihood of made-up-username identity theft?



I didn't. The latest update included it and it cannot be disabled. Since it is there I thought it would be useful to advise _what _it is and give members the option to use it if they wish.

If it is of no interest to you just don't use it. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## raleighnut (8 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Seriously curious: why did you go to bother of turning it on? Do you really think there is a likelihood of made-up-username identity theft?


Can we use the excuse of being 'hacked' if we post drivel after midnight due to 'enjoying' ourselves a bit much  or will they still think it was us did it. 

Not that I ever post anything like that of course.


----------



## jefmcg (8 Sep 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Can we use the excuse of being 'hacked' if we post drivel after midnight due to 'enjoying' ourselves a bit much  or will they still think it was us did it.
> 
> Not that I ever post anything like that of course.



There's a virus on your system that does that already.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIVXo7Kl9EY


----------



## raleighnut (8 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> There's a virus on your system that does that already.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIVXo7Kl9EY







It only happens at 4pm in America cos of the time difference.


----------



## Shaun (8 Sep 2015)

Gotta love The Onion.


----------

